# Timberline 30 year shingles



## dougger222

Yup, the funniest part is they now are lighter/thinner and have a 50 year/lifetime warranty.

I got the warranty card from Certainteed for my rental house and the warranty expires in 2061, sort of funny when you stop and think about it.


----------



## RandyB1986

dougger222 said:


> Yup, the funniest part is they now are lighter/thinner and have a 50 year/lifetime warranty.
> 
> I got the warranty card from Certainteed for my rental house and the warranty expires in 2061, sort of funny when you stop and think about it.


Even more funny is what the LIMITED warranty covers and pays........


----------



## BamBamm5144

RandyB1986 said:


> Even more funny is what the LIMITED warranty covers and pays........




Even more funny is that is the DECLINE the timberline product has had in recent years and all we have seen is higher prices and higher warranties.

I am already trying to figure out what the hell I am going to tell people when they need their 50 year shingles replaced in 10 years and want to know why it didn't last nearly as long as it should.


----------



## BrandConst

BamBamm5144 said:


> What is with that website link. I can't understand the poorly written article.


That looks like a spammer


----------



## MJW

BamBamm5144 said:


> Even more funny is that is the DECLINE the timberline product has had in recent years and all we have seen is higher prices and higher warranties.
> 
> I am already trying to figure out what the hell I am going to tell people when they need their 50 year shingles replaced in 10 years and want to know why it didn't last nearly as long as it should.


Just do what everyone else does.....blame it on our "supposed" global warming, err I mean climate change....
Harsh winters and crazy hot sunny summers that the world has never seen before. :whistling


----------



## OttawaRoofing

*Ottawa Shingle Roofing*

They are the same identical shingles labelled 30, 40 or 50 years on the package. It's the warranty you are buying not a different shingle.


----------

